# سر التوبة والإعتراف ...... البابا شنودة



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*1)* التوبة  ســــــر : 







التوبة في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي هي سر أسرار الكنيسة السبعة اسمه سر التوبة { أما الطوائف البروتستانتية – وهي لا تؤمن بأسرار الكنيسة – فلا تنظر إلي التوبة كسر مقدس . وهناك إذن فرق بين { التوبة}و{ سر التوبة} 
ولهذا الفارق دلالاته ونتائجه اللاهوتية . فما هي ؟ 






2)* التوبة والاعتراف : 

في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي ، يمثل الاعتراف بالخطية جزءاً أساسيا من سر التوبة . ونقصد به الاعتراف علي الأب الكاهن { من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم }{أم13:28}. 
وقد مارس الناس الاقرار بالخطية { الاعتراف بها } في العهد القديم { فإن كان يذنب في شئ من هذه ، يقر بما قد أخطأ به ر ويأتي إلي الرب بذبيحة لاثمه }{لا5:5}، والكتاب مملوء بأمثلة من الاعتراف واستمر الأمر إلي آخر نبي في العهد القديم ، او فترة ما بين العهدين ، يوحنا المعمدان ، والذي أتاه الناس من كل موضع { وأعتمدوا منه في الأردن ، معترفين بخطاياهم }{مت6:3}. 
وفي العهد الجديد ، مارسوا الاعتراف بالخطية أيضاً .. { وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا ، يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم }{أع18:19}{ واعترفوا بعضكم علي بعض بالزلات }{يع16:5}. 
أما الطوائف البروتستانتية فلا تعتقد بالاعتراف ، ولا تدخله ضمن نطاق التوبة 
. 
3)* التـــوبـــة والكنيسة :

حقا أن التوبة عمل داخل القلب ، يشمل الندم وتبكيت الضمير والعزم علي ترك الخطية وتركها بالفعل ،قلباً وعملاً . ولكن التوبة تتم داخل الكنيسة بالاعتراف والتحليل … 
من جهة الخاطئ ، والاعتراف بالخطية ومن جهة الكاهن ، قراءة التحليل ومنح المغفرة { اقبلوا الروح القدس ، من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له ، ومن امسكتم خطاياه أمسكت }{يو20: 22،23}. 
ويتبع هذا أيضاً الإرشاد الذي يتلقاه التائب من أبيه الروحي ، لكيما يثبت في توبته . 
أما الطوائف البروتستانتية ، فتقدم توبة منفصلة تماما عن الكنيسة ، مجرد عمل فردي لا علاقة له بالكهنوت . لن البروتستانتية لا تؤمن بالكهنوت إنما تؤمن بعلاقة مباشرة مع الله . والطوائف البروتستانتية في هذا الأمر علي نوعين : 
1)* نوع يهاجم الاعتراف والكهنوت علناً . وهو النوع الأضعف لأنه مكشوف ، يحترس منه الثابتون في العقيدة ، كما أن آراء ظاهرة يمكن الرد عليها . 
2)* النوع الثاني لا يهاجم الاعتراف و لا الكهنوت ولا التناول ، لكنه يريد أن ينسي الناس هذا الأسرار ، بعدم الحديث عنها ، وبتقديم بديل لها ، كأن يقول : أنت محتاج إلي التوبة ، والرجوع إلي الله . اذهب إليه اطرح نفسك عند قدميه ، اترك خطاياك عنده ليمحوها بدمه ، وتخرج في الحال مبرراً . كأن لم يخطئ من قبل . يغسلك فتبيض أكثر من الثلج … 
وفي كل هذا ، لا يتحدث عن أهمية الاعتراف والتحليل والتناول ، يتركها لينساها الناس . وفي نفس الوقت يرون أمامهم كلاماً روحياً ، فينخدعون به ، وما أكثر البسطاء ، إنه طريق غير مكشوف ، وواجبنا أن نكشفه للناس .

4)* التوبة والخلاص : 

كثير من البروتستانت يحاولون أن يبعدوا التوبة عن موضوع الخلاص ، في تركيزهم علي دم المسيح ، قائلين للناس ، أنت تخلصون بدم المسيح ، وليس بالتوبة . فالتوبة عمل من الأعمال وأنت لا تخلصون بالأعمال . 
ونحن لا ننكر أن الخلاص يتم بدم المسيح . ولكن المسيح نفسه يعلمنا أنه لا خلاص بلا توبة . ويقول في ذلك { إن لم تتوبوا ، فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون }{لو3:13}. 
إن التوبة لازمة للخلاص أنه لا يوجد أحد لا يخطئ ، ومادامت هناك خطية فللخطية عقوبة ، واجرة الخطية موت . ولا خلاص من هذا الموت إلا بالتوبة . التوبة تجعلنا مستحقين لدم المسيح . وإن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون .

5)* التوبة وعمل النعمة :

تري كثير من الطوائف البروتستانتية أن التوبة هي عمل من أعمال النعمة ، وإن كل مجهودات الإنسان لا قيمة لها . يكفي أن يلقي الإنسان نفسه تحت قدمي المسيح فيخلصه من خطاياه . 
والتعليم الأرثوذكسي يري أن كل حياة الإنسان الروحية هي شركة بين الإنسان والروح القدس . الروح القدس يعين ، ولكن الإنسان لابد أن يجاهد . وإن لم يجاهد يبكته الرسول بقوله { لم تقاوموا بعد حتي الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية }{عب4:12}. 
والكتاب يصور الحياة الروحية حربا إلي سلاح الله الكامل إنها { مصارعة ليست من لحم ودم ، بل مع أجناد الشر الروحية }{أف6}، وهذه الحروب تحتاج بلا شك أن يقاتل الإنسان وينتصر … 
هذا القتال ، هو ما عناه السيد المسيح في رسالته إلي ملائكة الكنائس السبع بقوله { من يغلب فسأعطيه }{رؤ3:2}. إن النعمة لا تعمل كل شئ ـ وإلا ما كان الله يقول { ارجعوا إلي أرجع إليكم }. 


6)* التوبة والاختبارات : 

الفكر البروتستانتي يعتبر التوبة اختباراً ، ويشجع أن يحكوا للناس عن اختباراتهم ، فيسمع منهم عبارة { أنا كنت {كذا } وصرت الآن كذا { ويظل يحكي عن خطاياه القديمة أما الكل بلا خجل ، مغطيا اياها بما وصل إليه من نعمة ! 
وإنه صمت يقولون له ر احكي اختباراتك }. 
أما الأرثوذكسية فتمنع هذه القصص لأنها غالباً ما تحمل افتخاراً بالتغير الذي وصل إليه التائب ….. 

7)* التوبة بين الفرح والانسحاق :

تميل الأرثوذكسية إلي انسحاق نفس التائب ، متذكراً ما أساء به إلي الله ، مبللاً فراشة بدموعه كما فعل داود النبي .. أما البروتستانتية فتدعو الناس إلي الفرح الذي لا انسحاق فيه . بل كثيراً ما يتحول التائب حديثا إلي خادم ، بطريقة مباشرة ، لا تعطيه فرصة للحزن الداخلي علي خطاياه . ويعللون ذلك بأنه يجب أن يفرح بالخلاص .. 
وردنا علي ذلك أنه ، أنه في تناول خروف الفصح – وسط فرح الشعب بنجاحه من سيف الملاك المهلك ، كان يأكل الفصح علي أعشاب مرة حسب أمر الرب { خر8:12}. 
والأعشاب المرة كانت تذكرهم بخطاياهم ، التي بسببها وقعوا في عبودية فرعون .. حقاً إن أكل الفصح يذكرهم بالخلاص وبهجته ، ولكن الفصح يجب أن يؤكل علي أعشاب مرة .
ما هو مركز { الأعشاب المرة } في التوبة بالمفهوم البروتستانتي ؟! 
إن أحد الكتب البروتستانتية هاجم حتي مجرد عبارة { يارب ارجم } التي نقولها في صلواتنا ، كما هاجم كل عبارات الانسحاق ، واتهمها بأنها ضد { بهجة الخلاص }!

8)* التوبة والتجديد : 

إن ما نسميه في الأرثوذكسية { توبة } كثيرا ما يسميه البروتستانت تجديدا ، أو ولادة جديدة أو خلاصاً .. فيسالون بعضهم بعضاً { هل تجددت ؟ هل خلصت ؟ هل اختبرت الولادة الجديدة !} . 
ويكون كل ما يقصدونه هو عملية توبة ، لا اكثر ولا أق . مر بها هذا الشخص … 
في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي ، كل هذه التعبيرات : التجديد ، الولادة الجديدة ، الخلاص ، تتم في سر المعمودية . أما التوبة فهي عملية تغيير في سلوك الإنسان . 

9)* التوبة تسبق الأسرار : 

إنها تسبق سر المعمودية ، كما قال بطرس الرسول { توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم }{أع38:2}. وهي تسبق التنول كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول { 1كو11: 27-29}. وهي تسبق سر مسحة المرضي { يع5: 14-15}. 
وهكذا باقي الأسرار مادامت الأسرار نتعماً من الروح القدس ، ينبغي إذن التمهيد لها بنقاوة القلب بالتوبة .. أما البروتستانت ، فإذ لا يؤمنون بأسرار ، ولا بالتوبة كسر فهذا الكلام كله خارج عن مفاهيمهم . 


10)* التوبة – السلوك ، والأعمال : 

البروتستانت لا يرون الحياة المسيحية حياة سلوك وعمل ، بل هي حياة نعمة وإيمان ، والأرثوذكسية يهمها الإيمان والنعمة ، ولكنها تنادي مع الرسول { بأعمال تليق بالتوبة }{مت8:3}. وتري أن السلوك المسيحي ، ولازم للخلاص . 
فإن كان البروتستانت يصرون علي أهمية الدم لتطهير الإنسان ، فإننا نضع أممهم قول يوحنا الرسول { في علاقة السلوك بالدم }{ولكن إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور ، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ، ودم يسوع ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية }
{1يو1: 7}… وهذا وضع السلوك كشرط . لا تطهير بالدم بدون التوبة . التوبة شرط أساسي . ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا مارثا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك 


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>





*أشكرك على المرور







الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدااا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جدااا
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

